# Lost Paddles on Treasure Canyon



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm finally posting this from two weeks ago, so you can tell that I have little faith in anyone finding these. 

Woody Kreek'r, "Kutch" under gel coat, 196, 37 degree. 

Werner Paddle. 

The Werner could be on the regular run, but the Woody will be at the very bottom of the run, or downstream on the easier stretch (which I don't think has been run).


----------

